#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Προϋποθέσεις για σεμινάρια και εξετάσεις μονίμων ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών.

## s.vassilis

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν δεν έχουμε κλείσει τα δυο χρόνια επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας...μπορούμε ωστόσο να κάνουμε τα σεμινάρια και να δώσουμε εξετάσεις ώστε όταν συμπληρωθούν τα δυο χρόνια να είμαστε έτοιμοι απλά να καταθέσουμε τα χαρτιά μας για να γραφτούμε στα μητρώα επιθεωρητών;

----------


## s.vassilis

Απαντάω μόνος μου μιας και έμαθα.....Τελικά μπορείς να κάνεις σεμινάρια και εξετάσεις και όταν συμπληρωθούν τα δυο χρόνια να καταθέσεις.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σ' ευχαριστούμε Βασίλη που παρόλο δεν έλαβες απάντηση στο φόρουμ επανήλθες μόλις είχες έγκυρη απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου, προς ενημέρωση και όσων συναδέλφων έχουν ή *θα* έχουν το ίδιο ερώτημα με σένα.

----------

s.vassilis

----------


## dn102

Συνάδελφοι σήμερα άκουσα απο τα "παιδιά" πως έδωσαν πάλι παράταση στούς προσωρινούς επιθεωρητές στα 2 χρόνια και πώς όσοι δέν έκαναν αίτηση για προσωρινοί μπορούν να καταθέσουν τα δικαιολογητικά τώρα.Φυσικά θα τηλεφωνήσω στο ΥΠΕΚΑ αυριο για πληροφορίες, απλά ήθελα να δώ κατα πόσο ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------

